# Long or short protocol



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi all
If anyone remembers their protocol please share with me. 
I have very low amh and still want to give my eggs a go. 
I just want to compare because my clinic initially had told me to start on day 21 but my period was a week early so now they have told me to go on the pill but hubby feels this may completely shut down my ovaries


so if you can share cycle day started
down regulated with 
did you use gonal f or menopur or both 
or did you use something different
how many eggs collected
your age 


many thanks in advance


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

How did it go? What did you decide?


----------

